# Montaje circuito inversor (AO) Multisim 10.0



## logan76 (May 23, 2011)

Hola a todos,
Mi duda es un poco sobre el manejo de multisim y el circuito.
El circuito es el de la siguiente imagen:
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/7976/ejer2dudas.jpg

Partiendo de que el circuito se ha montado con los componentes correctos, (los he revisado varias veces.)
R1 = 1k.
R2 = 10k
para que haya una ganancia de 10.
Se pide medir Vs de offset, que sale como muestra el dibujo 1.7mV (con potenciometro quitado). Al incluir el potenciometro para corregir la señal la Vs de offset se queda igual aún variando la llave del potenciometro.

Mi pregunta es:
En los circulos morados, ¿debería poner toma de tierra?, lo he hecho y Vs de offset sale 11.67mV con el potenciometro quitado y con el puesto tambien, además tampoco varía
potenciometro (señalado con flecha azul), ¿las patillas están bien conectadas o donde conecto -15V, esta mal?

En definitiva, no se si estoy usando bien el simulador, para el montaje del amplificador ya que en la teoria Vs offset debe salir algo muy pequeño y los dos datos podrían ser. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme? Gracias.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (May 23, 2011)

Hola si debes conectar a tierra, y los 11.7mv estan en el rango esperado en el datasheet del lm741
Input Offset Voltage TA = 25°C, VS = ±20V:±15 mV


----------



## logan76 (May 23, 2011)

muchas gracias por la aclaración jcristhian_1, lo único es que no consigo corregir ese Vs de offset con el potenciometro, he probado con 500 ohms y 5k ohms, pero no cambia Vs de offset para ponerlo en 0.¿esta mal colocado?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 23, 2011)

En el multisim *no* son funcionales los pines de ajuste de offset (y el amigo anti confirmó que en el spice-ordad tampoco).
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/500849/


----------



## logan76 (May 23, 2011)

Muchísimas gracias, de verdad, despues de haber probado todo lo posible, me quedo más tranquilo. En fin veré si en algún otro simulador me deja corregir ese offset y os cuento.
Un saludo foreros.


----------

